# Is he sick?



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Cookie is not eating. I am getting really worried. I found this out when I was training him and I left some sunflower seeds in his food bowl. For days they stayed in the food bowl. Then I realized cookie was getting tired and weak every day. What should I do until I take him to the vet? And does anyone know a vet in Lahore Pakistan? Please reply soon.


----------



## F0RSAK3N (Sep 22, 2014)

Try giving him a treat like millet and see if he will eat it. It's not the healthiest thing for them but if he isn't feeling well and needs energy it will help.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

If he won't accept millet or any favorite treat, I would suggest a vet visit. I'm a college age kid but main care is on me. I don't recommend that kind of trip when it isn't needed. A low appetite is one thing, but in the cockatiel world, ignoring sunflower seeds entirely is pretty noticeable.

I'm sorry I don't know any vets in your area. Have you tried searching online for avian vets? Regular vets are great but don't always understand birds well. Can you try talking to your dad and see if a vet visit could work? Cookie might be sick. It would really be a good idea at this point. I would give it a shot.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

_*You must get him seen by a vet right away to deal with his illness. It is an emergency. He has already been sick a number of days and you must hurry.*_
If you cannot do this right away then I'm sorry but Cookie will not live much longer. 

Cockatiels have to eat quite a bit just to maintain their weight and stay alive even if they are not active. If Cookie's not eating then he's sick and in need of treatment. Something is wrong that is making him too sick to eat. Not eating causes rapid weight loss, making him get weaker and sicker even faster.

Would it be possible for you to go to a vet such as this one?

https://www.facebook.com/lahoreanimalhospital

That hospital has vets that specialize in the treatment of birds, according to the facebook page. That is what Cookie needs.

There are other vets in the Lahore, Pakistan area such as:

http://birdsplanet.com/forum/showthread.php?22698-Addresses-and-numbers-of-Vets-in-Lahore

Generally it is better to see an avian vet which is an animal doctor that has special training in bird care, but it isn't always possible to do that depending on where you live.

Sorry the little guy isn't doing well - I hope you can get him help.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, I think Cookie is sick too. When B and Jaid where sick, they didn't eat much. I hope he's ok


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Poor Cookie! Poor you! Please take him to the vet right away. I hope he gets better.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I listed some vets here : http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=105490&page=2

I hope Cookie feels better soon! When Kiwi wasn't feeling well I could always get her to eat millet, bread, and vanilla wafers like these: http://www.wholefoodsmarket.com/blog/vanilla-wafer-cookie-bake

Do you have a scale and have noticed a drop in weight? Have you tried feeling his keel bone? It's normal to have a bit of protrusion on the keel bone, but not too much. Does it feel sharp like you can clearly feel the entire outline of the bone?

If you notice him at least eating that is a good sign. Try and get him to eat a little more high calorie foods if you can. Maybe make him a hard boiled egg and see if he likes that.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

A vet visit would be best for him to find out whats wrong, they might even be able to give him something to boost his appetite a bit. When Newbie wasn't eating I did manage to get her to nibble on some millet but she only ate the loose bits that came off the stick.

Hope Cookie's ok


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh no  it sounds serious. I hope you are able to get Cookie to a vet soon, Nimra.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

This is the address of the vet tielbob was talking about. 
48 Lalazar Commercial Market, Raiwind Road, Lahore, Pakistan-53700.
Is this anywhere near your house?
Hope Cookie can get to the vet and feel better soon!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone. Cookie was on the bottom of the cage and he was too weak to go up. I played with him and made him eat. I gave him sunflower seeds. He ate them. Next I did a bit of training and then petted him. I fed him so much that he was strong again. But I am alarmed again. I was making cookie a warm nest since its cold now. I put some leaves in it but then cookie started chewing them. I am freaking out. Were those leaves save? Even though he did not eat them I am unhappy and afraid. Please reply soon.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Like everybody else has said get your bird to the vet or it will die soon. Cookie will pretend to be strong and healthy in an attempt to hide his illness however as to the leaves without knowing what kind of leaves they were nobody can tell you if they were safe or not.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I recommend a desk lamp. Here's the one I used for Beaker and Jaid when they had AGY. You can't really tell, but it's a desk lamp. Turn it off every now and then so it doesn't get overheated. Keep it a safe distance from him





If you want to make a soft place for him, get a soft fabric that doesn't snag his nails. I had to make do with what I had around the house to save money for them


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Please, please please take your little bird to the vet!


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

Vet visit is def needed get him there asap


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

How is Cookie doing today? Has he seen a vet yet? Hoping for good news! 

If you post a picture of the leaves, said where you got bought them, or a picture of the tree I could try and look it up. I like to identify plants and trees, because then you know whether it's safe to eat from them or not. Lots of edible plants where I live.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know how to post a picture, but I will try to post one. I will take cookie to the vet if it is possible. Bost of my parents work and they come home at 7 pm. Saturday and sundays are so busy. Then my dad will say that he seems active and if I tell him about the fact that the leaves could be very bad for him, he will say that it was my fault that I put them there and then he will say nothing. And when I did tell him once about the leaves said that cookie knows what is right for him and what isn't. What to do?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

If they have a day off when a vet is open then try and see if they will take Cookie in on that day off. 'Tiels will chew on everything and only find out something is bad for them after sometimes. I remember when Kiwi thought it would be funny to eat paint, she kept eating it too! You were just trying to make him comfortable, but I would just put a towel down for him instead of leaves if you don't know what kind. When you put a towel down make sure there are no loose threads and make sure to check on him to make sure he hasn't made one. If a thread gets wrapped around him it could cut off the circulation to that limb and he could lose it. Have you gotten a lamp to help keep him warm? The most important thing is heat when a bird is sick and not eating because producing their own body heat takes up a lot of energy. Also getting him to eat is important too.

Ok, if you can get the tree and leaf it would be easier to identify.


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

how is he doing


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

He is doing fine. He is eating enough. The leaves have been forgotten. Anyway I would say we are going well with training and bonding. When he came here he would not even let anyone watch him eat food. Now open the cage and he stays there. He eats and drinks or whatever. His food and water and his favourite toys are on the bottom of the cage so he learns to climb down. He is fine with climbing down but he never comes out of the cage. He is obsessed with his mirror and his cage. What should I do. I want him to get out. And my dad put some sunflowers seeds in his food bowl. Now what? He get his treat normally. I am stuck. And anyways I want more PICTURES for a oil lamp or whatever it is called. Thanks.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That's good he's doing better.

Take out the mirror. That would explain why he likes the cage and isn't all that friendly. Birds can develop unhealthy obsessions with them


----------

